# South Bend Shaper



## AustinTom (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys I recently got my SB shaper up and running recently. 

Before:




After:




I also made a little video about it and its operation. 






Thanks for looking

Austin


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice. I love mine. I run mine a little slower so it claps. Nice vid...Bob


----------



## francist (Aug 23, 2015)

Sweet, I like it!

-frank


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice job, about 35 years ago  I owned one . Well wanted a Bridgeport so big dummy me sold it and got a big OL hindered dollars. It even had the original stand and vise, sweet little toy , now they are crazy in price and rare . Back in the stone age they were great , slow and steady for sure, . I ran open sided planer that worked just like it did with two heads horizontal and vertical , at the same time . Man I miss the old days. You did a great job painting and repairing it. Good luck with her.


----------



## David VanNorman (Aug 23, 2015)

Great job I sold mine this spring . I didn't have enough work for it. You should be proud it looks great.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice work on the restore. I enjoyed the video. Hope it cools down for you soon. 80F here today, but lots of smoke from the west, the mountain range we normally see from the deck is totally obscured and the smoke has settled right down into the canyon. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 24, 2015)

what a beautiful makeover!!! nice job Tom!!!!


----------



## AustinTom (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 24, 2015)

Had to pay $100 for mine (30 years ago), all there but no base, but it was low hours and clean. Mine's the older model without the pump. You got me thinking maybe I could put a little electric oiler along side it to squirt the important parts.

John


----------



## AustinTom (Aug 24, 2015)

The little oil pump in there is super simple, and couldn't possibly take more than a couple hours to make. It only moves about a teaspoon or so of oil for every rotation of the bull gear. I think something similar could be rigged up to run off of a pushrod instead of the eccentric machined into the bull gear. 

Austin


----------



## countryguy (Aug 24, 2015)

I could take some detailed pics of the oil pump unit from mine if you wish.   ...Mine is one our favorite items to enjoy.  It just seems to mesmerize and calm huh...    It look grand!  nice job Sir.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 25, 2015)

countryguy said:


> I could take some detailed pics of the oil pump unit from mine if you wish.   ...Mine is one our favorite items to enjoy.  It just seems to mesmerize and calm huh...



Thank you, Countryguy, that would be great!

Yes, we like it too, kinda like steam engines!

John


----------



## countryguy (Aug 27, 2015)

OK....  I'll PM you and ask for an email.   Or would you like me to post them here?


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice resto Austin, I do love a shaper and yours looks great.

Bernard


----------



## AustinTom (Aug 28, 2015)

Dranreb said:


> Nice resto Austin, I do love a shaper and yours looks great. Bernard



Thanks Bernard


----------

